# Old Hag Stalkaround costume



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That is kick-ass!!! 

Great job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Johnny! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job on the Old Hag Stalk Around costume.

Great idea amd great costume.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah! That came out really good.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments! I will have to take video of the costume in the next couple of weeks. My daughter took pictures, but didn't take any video.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

HOLY $&!%... That costume ROCKS and is creepy as hell!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the nice comments. I found some video footage on youtube of my costume. Unfortunately the wind was blowing and covered my mask with the hair. I will take some video of my costume in the next couple of weeks and post it, but I just thought I would post this for now. I am at the 10:20 second mark.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

love it! wish I were that creative with Costumes..


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

AWESOME!!!! I love that!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I finally got footage of my Old Hag Stalkaround. It is in my Halloween Vlog, but you can go directly to it by going to the 5:20 mark.


----------

